# short clown loach vid



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

YouTube - 006.AVI


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You've got quite a school in there!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice loach tank. I like how they school together


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Nice loach tank. I like how they school together


yeah its pretty sweet when they swim together. ill have to get some video of when they do it in the morning, pretty awesome to see them all swimming against the current together.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what's so great about bigger tanks, you can a better sense of natural behaviours. I have got to put a video of my cories schooling together one of these days. Super cool.

Nice setup and school of CLs. Did you get those locally up there Jay?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the bigger ones were from here that i have had for awhile and the group of little guys i got from patrick @ canadian aquatics. couldnt pass up that sweet deal they have for CL's. when i placed my last order i was thinking about getting some more but i figured mid to high 20's was good enough.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Making me miss my loaches tank.

Add more so it can be like this tank.


----------

